# [solved] postfix with vda doesn't create maildirsize

## Robelix

I've got postfix-2.5.5 with vda.

in main.cf:

```

virtual_mailbox_limit = 512000000

virtual_create_maildirsize = yes

virtual_mailbox_extended = yes

virtual_mailbox_limit_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_mailbox_limit_maps.cf

virtual_mailbox_limit_override = yes

virtual_overquota_bounce = yes

```

And I checked with "virtual -v" - It does read the limit from mysql, and it does check the directory:

```

Feb 25 14:53:58 mailneu postfix/virtual[5530]: dict_mysql_get_active: attempting to connect to host localhost

Feb 25 14:53:58 mailneu postfix/virtual[5530]: dict_mysql: successful connection to host localhost

Feb 25 14:53:58 mailneu postfix/virtual[5530]: dict_mysql: successful query from host localhost

Feb 25 14:53:58 mailneu postfix/virtual[5530]: dict_mysql_lookup: retrieved 1 rows

Feb 25 14:53:58 mailneu postfix/virtual[5530]: maps_find: virtual_mailbox_limit_maps: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_mailbox_limit_maps.cf(0,lock): roland@robelix.com = 200000000

Feb 25 14:53:58 mailneu postfix/virtual[5530]: mail_addr_find: roland@robelix.com -> 200000000

Feb 25 14:53:58 mailneu postfix/virtual[5530]: deliver_maildir: set virtual maildir limit size for /home/mail/robelix.com/roland/ to 200000000

Feb 25 14:53:58 mailneu postfix/virtual[5530]: set_eugid: euid 1001 egid 1006

Feb 25 14:53:58 mailneu postfix/virtual[5530]: check_dir_size: full scan done: dir=/home/mail/robelix.com/roland//new sum=0 count=0

Feb 25 14:53:58 mailneu postfix/virtual[5530]: check_dir_size: full scan done: dir=/home/mail/robelix.com/roland//cur sum=9138 count=11

Feb 25 14:53:58 mailneu postfix/virtual[5530]: check_dir_size: full scan done: dir=/home/mail/robelix.com/roland//tmp sum=0 count=11

Feb 25 14:53:58 mailneu postfix/virtual[5530]: check_dir_size: full scan done: dir=/home/mail/robelix.com/roland//courierimapkeywords sum=0 count=11

Feb 25 14:53:58 mailneu postfix/virtual[5530]: check_dir_size: full scan done: dir=/home/mail/robelix.com/roland/ sum=9138 count=11

```

Everything seems fine, no errors no warnings - But also no maildirsize file is created.

Any ideas what's going on?

[Edit]

Tried the ~amd64 postfix-2.5.6, too - same result.

Maybe it has something to do with https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=239461 ?

----------

## Robelix

Got It   :Very Happy: 

Almost every documentation or howto says:

```
virtual_mailbox_extended = yes 
```

and this worked with older postfix versions, but postfix-2.5 needs:

```
virtual_maildir_extended = yes 
```

----------

